# How many points do you receive for your enrolled week?



## StevenTing (Jan 21, 2016)

Since I'm trying to create an updated spreadsheet, I need everyone's help.  I only know the numbers for my weeks.  Here is what I need from everyone else.  I'd like to build a "confirmed" list rather than relying on my old spreadsheet that is a little messed up.

Resort:
Season: 
View: 
Size: 
Elected Points:​
For Example, here are my weeks that I own.

Resort: Ko Olina
Season: Platinum
View: Ocean View
Size: 2BR
Elected Points: 4950​
Resort: Grand Chateau
Season: Platinum
View: N/A
Size: 2BR
Elected Points: 3275​


----------



## jimf41 (Jan 21, 2016)

Resort: Frenchmans Cove MFC
Season: Platinum
View: OS
Size: 2bdrm
Elected Points: 3650

Resort: Frenchmans Cove MFC
Season: Platinum Plus week 7
View: OS
Size: 2bdrm
Elected Points: 4925

Resort:Ocean Pointe MPB
Season: Platinum 
View: OS
Size: 2bdrm
Elected Points: 4325

Resort:Ocean Pointe MPB
Season:Silver 
View: OF
Size: 2bdrm
Elected Points: 3825

Resort:Ocean Pointe MPB
Season: Silver
View: OF
Size: 3bdrm
Elected Points: 4225


----------



## bazzap (Jan 21, 2016)

Resort: Club Son Antem MEM
Season: Gold
View: N/A
Size: 3BR
Elected Points: 3625

Resort: Grand Chateau MGC
Season: Platinum
View: N/A
Size: 2BR L/O
Elected Points: 3275

Resort: Phuket Beach Club MPU/MP1
Season: Platinum
View: N/A
Size: 2BR
Elected Points: Currently ineligible

Resort: Playa Andaluza MUZ
Season: Silver
View: Sea Front
Size: 3BR L/O
Elected Points: 3375

Resort: St Kitts Beach Club MSK
Season: Gold
View: Garden View
Size: 2BR EXT
Elected Points: 2525


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 21, 2016)

Resort:  Grande Ocean
Season: Gold
View: Ocean Front
Size: 2BR
Elected Points: 3850


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 21, 2016)

Resort:  Barony Beach
Season:  Gold
View:  Oceanfront
Size:  2BR
Elected Points:  3,725

Resort:  SurfWatch
Season:  Gold
View:  Oceanvista
Size:  3BR
Elected Points:  4,625

Resort:  SurfWatch
Season:  Platinum
View:  Oceanside
Size:  3BR
Elected Points:  5,750

******
Steven, there were several threads relating this info back when the DC was introduced in 2010.  If you have hours to spare you can search those to help populate your spreadsheet because none of the allotments have had adjustments.


----------



## StevenTing (Jan 21, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> ******
> Steven, there were several threads relating this info back when the DC was introduced in 2010.  If you have hours to spare you can search those to help populate your spreadsheet because none of the allotments have had adjustments.



Thanks Sue. I tried searching and was not able to find stuff that was easily identifiable and that lead to this thread.  I have pulled in some of the data from GregT's page that has the v10 list and added that in.  I'm tempted to add in the v1 list that he has but it's nice to see confirmation from actual members than from a list.


----------



## Werner Weiss (Jan 21, 2016)

Resort: Ko Olina Beach Club
Season: Platinum
View: Ocean View
Size: 2BR + 2BA
Elected Points: 4950

Resort: Newport Coast Villas
Season: Platinum
View: (no view categories at this property)
Size: 2BR + 2BA
Elected Points: 3475


----------



## JIMinNC (Jan 21, 2016)

Resort: Barony Beach
Season: Silver
View: Gardenview
Size: 2BR
Elected Points: 1,625


----------



## GregT (Jan 21, 2016)

Steven,

I will send you an email -- I have a couple files that may help.   Thanks very much!

Best,

Greg


----------



## glenns (Jan 21, 2016)

Resort: Lakeshore Reserve
Season: Platinum
View: N/A
Size: 2BR Villa
Elected Points: 2,700


----------



## Jeffrey (Jan 21, 2016)

Resort: Cypress Harbour
Season: Sport
View: n/a
Size: 2BR
Elected points: 1,975

Resort: Cypress Harbour
Season: Summer
View: n/a
Size: 2BR
Elected points: 2,500


----------



## jeepie (Jan 21, 2016)

Resort: Waiohai Beach Club
Season: Platinum
View: Ocean View
Size: 2 Bedroom
Points: 5,075

Resort: Timber Lodge
Season: Week 51 Fixed
View: N/A
Size: 2 Bedroom
Points: 6,225


----------



## Katfan (Jan 21, 2016)

Lakeshore Reserve Platinum Plus (I think that's what they call the top season) 3 bedroom townhouse 4150 points.


----------



## Vacation1 (Jan 21, 2016)

Resort: Ocean Pointe
Season: Silver
View: OS (Ocean Side)
Size: 2BR Lock-off
Elected Points: 3050


----------



## winger (Jan 21, 2016)

Resort: Manor Club (original)
Season: Platinum
View: n/a
Size: 2BR non-Lock-off
Elected Points: 2375


----------



## capjak (Jan 21, 2016)

Resort: Grande Vista 
Season: Platinum
View: N/A
Size: 3BR Lock-off
Elected Points: 3725


----------



## NJMOM2 (Jan 21, 2016)

Resort: OceanWatch
Season: Gold
View: Garden View
Size: 2BR
Elected Points: 2225

Resort: Harbour Lake
Season: Gold
View: N/A
Size: 2BR
Elected Points: 1950


----------



## AMJ (Jan 21, 2016)

Resort: OceanWatch Villas
Season: Platinum
View: Ocean View
Size: 2BR
Elected Points: 3475

Resort: Barony Beach Club
Season: Platinum
View: Ocean Side
Size: 2BR
Elected Points: 4200

Resort: Cypress Harbour
Season: Sport
Size: 2BR
Elected Points: 1975

Resort: Harbour Point
Season: Fixed Week 26
Size: 2BR
Elected Points: 1150


----------



## kfreeman (Jan 21, 2016)

Resort: Lakeshore Reserve
Season: Platinum
View: N/A
Size: 2BR Deluxe Villa
Elected Points: 3,150


----------



## suzannesimon (Jan 21, 2016)

Resort:  Frenchman's Cove
Season: Fixed Week 51 Platinum Plus
Size: 2BR
Elected Points: 4600

Resort:  Frenchman's Cove
Season: Fixed Week 51 Platinum Plus
Size:  3BR
Elected Points:  6250


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 21, 2016)

Resort: Grande Vista
Season: Gold
View: N/A
Size: 2BR
Elected Points: 2,175


----------



## WINSLOW (Jan 22, 2016)

Resort: St Kitts Beach Club MSK
Season: Platinum 
View: Oceanview
Size: 3BR
Elected Points: 5025


Resort: Frenchmans Cove MFC
Season: Platinum
View: Oceanside
Size: 2bdrm
Elected Points: 3650


Resort: Aruba Surf Club MSU
Season: Platinum
View: Oceanview 
Size: 2bdrm
Elected Points: 4075


----------



## Deej82 (Jan 22, 2016)

Resort: Monarch
Season: Sport
View: Oceanfront
Size: 2 Bed
Elected Points: 2725

Resort: Monarch
Season: Summer
View: Gardenview
Size: 2 Bed
Elected Points: 2500

Resort: Willow Ridge
Season: Gold
View: N/A
Size: 2 Bed
Elected Points: 1575

Resort: Willow Ridge
Season: Platinum
View: N/A
Size: 2 Bed
Elected Points: 1850

Resort: OceanWatch
Season: Silver
View: Oceanside
Size: 2 Bed
Elected Points: 1600

Resort: Grande Vista
Season: Platinum
View: N/A
Size: 3 Bed
Elected Points: 3725


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 22, 2016)

I would love to know what Custom House Platinum is worth.  Does anyone know?


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 22, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I would love to know what Custom House Platinum is worth.  Does anyone know?



See post 35 and 36 in this thread....  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=237521


----------



## Here There (Jan 22, 2016)

Resort: Desert Springs Villas I
Season: Red/Platinum
View: N/A
Size: 2BR
Elected Points: 3,225


----------



## StevenTing (Jan 22, 2016)

Thank you all for my help.  I had to upload a new spreadsheet which generated a new link.  My signature should have the updated link but it's also posted below.  The link will change each time I update so I'll and make sure all updates are captured before I upload again.

I have captured all data to this point.  Enjoy.

_[Link deleted.]_


----------



## l0410z (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks for the updated spreadsheet. 
Resort: Monarch
Season: Summer
View: Ocean Front
Size: 2 Br.
Elected Points: 3525


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 22, 2016)

StevenTing said:


> Thank you all for my help.  I had to upload a new spreadsheet which generated a new link.  My signature should have the updated link but it's also posted below.  The link will change each time I update so I'll and make sure all updates are captured before I upload again.
> 
> I have captured all data to this point.  Enjoy.
> 
> [Link deleted.]



The number of DC points on your spreadsheet is accurate for my three weeks:  Grand Chateau Platinum 3BR (4625), Ko Olina Platinum OV 2BR (4950), and Maui Ocean Club (Lahaina & Napili Towers) Platinum OF 2BR (7475).


----------



## will565 (Jan 22, 2016)

Resort: Cypress Harbour
Season: Special
View: N/A
Size: 2 Bedroom
Elected Points: 2650

Resort: Shadow Ridge
Season: Platinum
View: N/A
Size: 2 Bedroom
Elected Points: 3075


----------



## SMB1 (Jan 22, 2016)

Lakeshore Reserve
Platinum Plus
N/A view
2 BR Deluxe
3800 pts


----------



## Bnov (Jan 22, 2016)

Resort: MountainSide
Season: Platinum
View: N/A
Size: 2 Bedroom
Elected Points: 5350


----------



## honeycutt3 (Jan 23, 2016)

*Destination Points for MVC hybrid members*



StevenTing said:


> Since I'm trying to create an updated spreadsheet, I need everyone's help.  I only know the numbers for my weeks.  Here is what I need from everyone else.  I'd like to build a "confirmed" list rather than relying on my old spreadsheet that is a little messed up.



Resort:Manor Club 
Season: Silver
View: 
Size: 2BR
Elected Points: 1325​
Please add  Manor Club SILVER     Thanks Roy


----------



## tahoe (Jan 23, 2016)

Resort: Timber Lodge
Season: Platinum Ski
View: N/A
Size: 2 Bed
Elected Points: 4325


----------



## MALC9990 (Jan 23, 2016)

Resort: Son Antem
Season: Gold
View: Garden/Golf Course
Size: 2 Bed
Elected Points:2925

Resort: Playa Andaluza
Season: Silver
View: Varies
Size: 3 Bed Lockoff
Elected Points:2475

Resort: Phuket Beach Club
Season: Platinum
View: Garden
Size: 2 Bed
Elected Points:3270
This is not in the DC but is enrolled in the AP points which have just been aligned with the DC points values.


----------



## Southdown13 (Jan 23, 2016)

Resort: Marriott's Timber Lodge
Season: Platinum Summer
View: N/A
Size: 2BR
Elected Points: 3,350


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jan 24, 2016)

Resort: Maui Ocean Club - Napili / Lahaina 
Season: Platinum
View: Ocean Front
Size: 2BR
Elected Points: 7475

Resort: Maui Ocean Club - Moloka'i / Maui / Lana'i
Season: Platinum
View: Ocean Front
Size: 2BR
Elected Points: 6450


----------



## StevenTing (Jan 25, 2016)

I have recorded all of the values up to this point.  I'm going to try and wrap my head around Lakeshore Reserve and will update once I understand the options.  So far, the amounts on the spreadsheet seem to coincide with what TUG users have.


----------



## StevenTing (Jan 25, 2016)

MALC9990 said:


> *Resort: Playa Andaluza
> Season: Silver
> View: Varies
> Size: 3 Bed Lockoff
> Elected Points:2475*



So, for this one I want to understand a little better.  Someone else provided a Silver 3BR Sea Front view with 3375.  Is your week possibly just Garden View 3BR?


----------



## Quilter (Jan 25, 2016)

Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge
Season: PLATINUM
	 	2950	


Manor Club at Ford's Colony Sequel
Season: PLATINUM
	2375	


Ocean Pointe at Palm Beach Shores oceanside
Season: PLATINUM
 	4325


Grande Ocean oceanfront
Season: GOLD
 	3850


Ocean Pointe at Palm Beach Shores oceanfront
Season: PLATINUM
	 	5375


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 25, 2016)

Quilter said:


> Ocean Pointe at Palm Beach Shores oceanfront
> Season: PLATINUM
> 5375



Is this a 2BR or 3BR unit?


----------



## Quilter (Jan 27, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Is this a 2BR or 3BR unit?




It is a 2 BR


----------



## m61376 (Jan 27, 2016)

Line 28 is almost def. wrong- much towner's chagrin, OV and OS rooms were assigned the same point allotment despite Marriott charging as much as 5K more for OS at the Surf Club. You have OV as getting more points than OS, Given the values assigned to the other holiday weeks, I'm sure it should be 5825, not 6400.

2BR OF and 3BR OS and OV were given the same point allotments in any given week, so if you wanted to fill in a few of the missing configurations you can go by that.


----------



## StevenTing (Jan 27, 2016)

m61376 said:


> Line 28 is almost def. wrong- much towner's chagrin, OV and OS rooms were assigned the same point allotment despite Marriott charging as much as 5K more for OS at the Surf Club. You have OV as getting more points than OS, Given the values assigned to the other holiday weeks, I'm sure it should be 5825, not 6400.
> 
> 2BR OF and 3BR OS and OV were given the same point allotments in any given week, so if you wanted to fill in a few of the missing configurations you can go by that.



Thanks for the info.  Are you sure there is a 3BR OS? Based on trust point reservations, that does not exist.  I will update my spreadsheet based on what you wrote above.  The numbers, however, can you confirm these numbers or are they speculation?

I'm highlighting confirmed numbers in Blue and the numbers in Green came off a spreadsheet from an unnamed source.


----------



## purduealum91 (Jan 31, 2016)

Willow Ridge Lodge
EOY
Platinum
2 BR
1,850


----------



## m61376 (Feb 1, 2016)

StevenTing said:


> Thanks for the info.  Are you sure there is a 3BR OS? Based on trust point reservations, that does not exist.  I will update my spreadsheet based on what you wrote above.  The numbers, however, can you confirm these numbers or are they speculation?
> 
> I'm highlighting confirmed numbers in Blue and the numbers in Green came off a spreadsheet from an unnamed source.



Sorry Steve- what I meant to write was that 2 BR OF and 3BR were allotted the same points in any given season, and that all OS and OV weeks had the same allotment. I had a miserable cold last week and guess I got distracted and left out another "and." All 3BR are OV only. 
The only numbers I can confirm are the 2 BR Plat. OS and the 3BR Gold, but based on the known point allotments I'm fairly certain the one entry was an error.


----------



## Helios (Feb 6, 2016)

GaryDouglas said:


> Resort: Maui Ocean Club - Napili / Lahaina
> Season: Platinum
> View: Ocean Front
> Size: 2BR
> ...



Wow, the top MOC unit gives a lot of points.  I may have to get one of those to requal with my MKO OV week.  I am thinking about getting a second resale to requal with the 2 week package if it ever comes back.


----------



## curbysplace (Feb 10, 2016)

Resort: Grand Chateau
Season: Platinum Plus
View: N/A
Size: 1 bedroom 
Elected Points: 2975

Resort: Grand Chateau
Season: Platinum 
View: N/A
Size: 3 bedroom 
Elected Points: 4625


----------



## gwhamm (Feb 22, 2016)

Resort: Ko Olina
Season: Platinum Annual
View: Oceanvie
Size: 3 bedroom 
Elected Points: 6550

Resort: Shadow Ridge
Season: Platinum - annual
View: N/A
Size: 2 bedroom 
Elected Points: 3075

Resort: Desert Springs II
Season: White - annual
View: N/A
Size: 2 bedroom 
Elected Points: 2150


Resort: Maui Ocean Club - original towers
Season: Platinum - EOYOl
View: Mountain/Garden
Size: 1 bedroom 
Elected Points: 3100


----------



## davidvel (Feb 23, 2016)

Steven, 

It would be great if you also collected the MF amount for the week, so it could be added to spreadsheet to get a $/point cost.


----------



## StevenTing (Feb 23, 2016)

davidvel said:


> Steven,
> 
> It would be great if you also collected the MF amount for the week, so it could be added to spreadsheet to get a $/point cost.



MF has already been captured.  Please refer to the link in my signature.


----------



## sudiski (Feb 23, 2016)

Resort:  Marbella Beach
Season: Gold Holiday
View: N/A
Size: 2BR
Elected Points: 2850

Resort: Monarch
Season: Sport
View: Garden
Size: 2BR
Elected Points: 1900

Resort: Streamside Douglas
Season: Prime
View: N/A
Size: 1 BR/2 Bath, no loft
Elected Points: 1775


----------



## StevenTing (Feb 23, 2016)

sudiski said:


> Resort:  Marbella Beach
> Season: Gold Holiday
> View: N/A
> Size: 2BR
> ...



Thank You!  All 3 of these are new to my spreadsheet.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 23, 2016)

So to get the current MF's/DC Points value of enrolled Weeks, we divide the values of Column G by Column F?  Is that correct?

Whatever the equation is, Steven, could you add another column and have the program do that valuation automatically?  "Elected DC Points MF's Cost" could be the heading?  And as succeeding years are added to the spreadsheet, the valuations could be auto-updated to always be current?

Hope this makes sense ...


----------



## StevenTing (Feb 23, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> So to get the current MF's/DC Points value of enrolled Weeks, we divide the values of Column G by Column F?  Is that correct?
> 
> Whatever the equation is, Steven, could you add another column and have the program do that valuation automatically?  "Elected DC Points MF's Cost" could be the heading?  And as succeeding years are added to the spreadsheet, the valuations could be auto-updated to always be current?
> 
> Hope this makes sense ...



Yes, that's correct. 

On the spreadsheet, there is a Cost per Point tab that already has that calculation.


----------



## davidvel (Feb 23, 2016)

Steven, thanks for pointing me in the right direction, and great work!


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 23, 2016)

StevenTing said:


> Yes, that's correct.
> 
> On the spreadsheet, there is a Cost per Point tab that already has that calculation.



DOH!  Sorry about that, took me a bit of time to find it at the bottom of the page.  Thank you very much!


----------



## StevenTing (Nov 8, 2016)

Resurrecting this thread to see if we can get any more numbers in.  I've started adding in the 2017 maintenance fees as people have been posting them.  The link is in my signature.

The Spreadsheet is set to View only.


----------



## pspercy (Nov 9, 2016)

Resort: Maui Ocean Club - Moloka'i / Maui / Lana'i
Season: Platinum EOY Odd
View: Ocean View
Size: 1BR
Elected Points:3990
2017MF 994.81

Resort: Maui Ocean Club - Moloka'i / Maui / Lana'i
Season: Platinum EOY Even
View: Island View
Size: 1BR
Elected Points:2550
2017MF 994.81


----------



## KauaiMark (Nov 9, 2016)

Resort: Marriott's Kauai Beach Club
Season: ALL
View: Garden
Size: 1Br
Elected Points: 2200


----------



## bazzap (Nov 9, 2016)

Resort: Phuket Beach Club
Season: Platinum
View: N/A (Garden View)
Size: 2BR
Elected Points: 3270

I may have mentioned before, but I notice the spreadsheet shows an "Ocean View" for Phuket Beach Club.
There is no "Ocean View" designation.
There are no actual view designations at all at this resort, but all villas do have tropical garden views.
I am here now if any further clarification is needed on this point.
Thank you.


----------



## ACP (Nov 10, 2016)

Resort: Playa Andaluza 
Season: Gold 
View: Garden
Size: 2BR
Elected Points: 2400

Resort: Playa Andaluza 
Season: Gold 
View: Garden
Size: 3BR Lock Off
Elected Points: 3000

Resort: Village d'lle-de-France (Disney Paris)
Season: Gold 
View: N/A
Size: 3BR Lock Off
Elected Points: 3200

Resort: Canyon Villas
Season: Gold
View: N/A
Size: 2BR Lock Offers 
Elected Points: 1875

Great Idea hope this helps


----------



## ACP (Nov 10, 2016)

ACP said:


> Resort: Playa Andaluza
> Season: Gold
> View: Garden
> Size: 2BR
> ...



Whoops Canyon Villas is 1825, not 1875 sorry


----------



## kds4 (Nov 12, 2016)

Resort: Grande Vista
Season: Gold 
View: NA
Size: 3BR
Elected Points: 3225

Resort: Grande Vista
Season: Platinum 
View: NA
Size: 3BR
Elected Points: 3725


----------



## StevenTing (Nov 14, 2016)

Thank you.  I have added this to my spreadsheet.  They won't reflect in the google page until I have a moment to upload.


----------



## scpoidog (Nov 19, 2016)

Resort: Marriott's Ko olina Beach Club
Season: Platinum EOY Odd
View: Ocean
Size: 2 br penthouse
Elected Points: 5925 EOY


----------

